# ChefTalk's New Google Membermap



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

If your confused on how to add yourself please follow this step by step in this thread:

http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/showt...209#post151209

If you would like to add yourself go ahead and do it now by clicking on the Googlemap ME link in the top nav bar.

Remember you don't have to show your exact location simply click on a near by town or landmark.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks Nicko! I deleted the information that was in there for me previously and stared over. I think I'm in there correctly now.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I spent hours today trying to get mapped on. Turns out that Mozilla's Firefox browser doesn't show the map details! Had to crank up the 'ol IE browser. 

Then, Greg's pin completely covers my pin unless you zoom in about 14 times! 


doc


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

The nerve!  

Does this mean people with more posts get to cover less, um, talkative folks?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Same here, Momoreg & Mbrown totally blocked me out!!!  It's a M&M conspiracy


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

Actually Firefox worked perfectly for me when I entered my details. What version are you using? 2.0?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I have the latest version of Firefox on Windows Xp and it works fine for me.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I used Firefox too. 

Sorry, CC. I think that women take precedence over men. Yeah, that must be it!:smiles:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

BTW, why is Kyle in Iowa?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Michelle, I have a wife 2 daughters and a female dog. I could not agree with you more:lol:


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Firefox just automatically updated itself just prior to using it for the googlemap. I had already rebooted too, before trying the mapping.

I am using Windows 98 SE.

But it is in there hidden as it is behind Greg.

Maybe make the pins smaller would be a useful thought??

doc


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

And why is Katbalou in the Atlantic Ocean?


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

emily -
it's because i'm just out there floating around. :lol: 
little cold this time of year, though.
kathee


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Tried to be exact, at first I was in Kazjacstan. 

:crazy:


----------

